# Instabilidade 3-7 Julho 2016



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite. Por aqui sigo com 20.4ºC, vento fraco a nulo e a rodar muito lentamente para o quadrante leste, entretanto o céu está limpo.

Estive a olhar para a saída das 18h do GFS e aquilo é que é uma bela saída de sonho entre terça e quarta-feira (com CAPE e LI jeitosos durante a noite e com bastante humidade relativa aos 700hPa):


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2016 às 10:38)

Apesar de a maioria dos modelos não prever nenhuma precipitação para hoje, o ECMWF prevê alguma precipitação convectiva no Alentejo:


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 00:49)

Relampeja (cadência baixa) a Oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

Há uma linha/rio que separa...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:19)

Desenvolvimento brutal!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 01:32)

Está perto da Ponte de Sôr com um núcleo bem forte. Mesmo com prédios a tapar dá para ver os clarões muito bem, está potente!


----------



## talingas (4 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Aconselho o segundo 0:35 (com telemóvel é o que se arranja)


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Então @miguel ??


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 02:25)

E o melhor que eu consegui apanhar foi isto....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/jinphnuzv/]
	
uploading images[/URL]

[url=https://postimg.org/image/e8iqqdaqz/]
	
free image host[/URL]

[url=https://postimg.org/image/5eru99nsb/]
	
free uploader[/URL]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2016 às 02:45)

Depois de 1 dia inteiro agarrado à máquina debaixo de 36ºC no ARC, julgava eu que durante 1 semana não iria voltar a fotografar, mas o tempo ditou outro rumo da história

Foi o pouco que consegui:












Registos desde Loures com vista para Este.


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 03:02)

Mais uma só para terminar.... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/ik7cfdhnv/]
	
image upload no size limit[/URL]


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2016 às 08:05)

A madrugada já foi de trovoadas nalgumas regiões e esta semana vai ser marcada pela passagem dum cavado em altura que não chega a estrangular em cutoff mas será suficiente para trazer trovoadas durante vários dias, até 5ª ou 6ªf.
Em termos muito gerais e como é habitual nesta altura, mais prováveis nas regiões do interior, do norte ao centro-sul, mas por vezes também no litoral. Depois convém é acompanhar previsões e nowcasting dia a dia.

J300/H500/T500 até às 72h


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:48)

Por aqui mantem-se os roncos, já chuva, é uma miragem, nem um pingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 10:01)

Céu interessante, neste preciso momento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 10:34)

deixo algumas das que consegui esta noite, isto de telemovel à noite... maior parte fica borrões brancos, estas ainda foram as que se notavam melhor porque eram mais perto


























mas lá que foi bela noite isso foi 

entretanto sigo com *28.3ºC*, *0.2mm* acumulado e céu na metade W nublado e o resto pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:02)

Foto tirada ha uns minutos atras, à entrada de Alcabideche.
Serra bem carregada.


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2016 às 16:38)

Ninguém na zona da Guarda?


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2016 às 17:31)

Agora também mais a norte no Douro, estas já devem fazer alguns estragos nas vinhas


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2016 às 18:31)

Avisto daqui a célula sobre Moncorvo-Alfândega.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

windchill disse:


> E o melhor que eu consegui apanhar foi isto....





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Registos desde Loures com vista para Este.





windchill disse:


> Mais uma só para terminar....





david 6 disse:


> deixo algumas das que consegui esta noite



 belos registos!! Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa em grande actividade. O litoral oeste ficou a vê-las no mar. Escusado será dizer que Carcavelos viu nada  , apenas alguns pingos de lama foi o que o dia rendeu. Se as descargas a oeste tivessem começado antes do sol nascer ainda se teria avistado qualquer coisa, mas tudo muito longe. Fica um time-lapse do início da manhã com uma dinâmica das nuvens de base alta muito interessante. 


É possível vislumbrar alguns possíveis fenómenos ligeiros de vento à superfície e as cortinas de chuva sobre Cascais e ao largo. Por aqui perto só há a registar 0,5 mm em Nova Oeiras, pouco antes das 11h.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 20:06)

Timelapse de hoje:
O céu abriu bem e sigo com* 24,7°C*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2016 às 23:05)

Células de hoje, na zona de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, vistas daqui. Estavam a cerca de 130 km de distância, por isso isto foi o melhor que consegui obter.




_DSC2800 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2804 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Santuário do Sameiro e parte do Bom Jesus do Monte, vistos nesta segunda foto.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

A level 1 was issued for Spain and N Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts and large hail.

.... Spain and Portugal .....

WAA over Spain brings air masses with very steep lapse rates, where weak to moderate instability will coexist with 15-20 m/s DLS and 10-15 m/s 0-3km shear. Capping seems to be weak, mostly near the shores and storms may be numerous, leading to unfavorable interactions, a few multicells are likely, capable of large hail and damaging winds given the high cloud bases.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 01:15)

Brutais valores de CAPE para quarta-feira. Não me lembro de ver valores tão altos. Algumas zonas do interior poderão ver algo severo. Cá no Litoral Norte não faço a mínima ideia do que poderá acontecer. Provavelmente dará para ver uns bons cumulonimbus ao longe. Bem bom já.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2016 às 07:52)

Um produto da AEMET de previsão de descargas, via Sinobas.


*Para hoje:*















*Para amanhã:*







Como tem sido referido no Estofex desde ontem o maior risco meteorológico nestes dias é a possibilidade de bastante granizo e saraiva de alguma dimensão, um produto para isso pode ser visualizado por exemplo aqui (*) e ventos fortes descendentes que se podem formar quando existe queda de saraiva em convecção elevada com uma camada seca por debaixo.
Ontem ao ver algumas fotografias de Espanha constatava-se bem essa base elevada, por exemplo aqui e aqui.





(*) Qualquer produto deste género não deve ser analisado individualmente, tem que ser cruzado com muitos outros.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

Circulação de SW a refrescar bem as costas na zona de Lisboa, e também relativamente bem a cidade, embora esteja quentinho em zonas mais interiores da mesma.


Ar fresco e humido com nevoeiro a entrar pela zona da Cruz Quebrada (http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html):








Nevoeiro bem visível na praia da Fonte da Telha (http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/fonte-da-telha/):







A imagem de satélite (http://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual):


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> À semelhança de ontem, hoje temos mais uma tarde com nebulosidade convectiva. Neste momento encontra-se uma pequena célula a Sudoeste de F.C. Rodrigo, já deu para se ouvir um trovão.



Cai agora um aguaceiro com pingas grossas, por vezes ouvem-se uns trovões disntantes! 
A célula que se encontra a Sudoeste vai se aproximando, veremos se não passa apenas de raspão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

Máximos de reflectividade às 16h locais:


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 19:32)

Célula em rápido crescimento entre Penedono e Moimenta da Beira, neste momento apresenta já uma bigorna muito bem estruturada:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 19:37)

Célula potente a ESE, tirei várias fotos, aqui ficam:


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2016 às 19:41)

As formações de trás -os-montes vistas de Castelo Branco. Onde quer que estejam ao certo devem estar a fazer estragos.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

Mais uma, esta é a célula da última foto do post anterior...




Todas passam ao lado, parece que têm medo de entrar em Portugal  em Espanha é que há muitas, mas mesmo assim já vi grandes formações


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Atualização do estado da célula junto a Penedono pelas 19h:40m:













Imagem de Radar:


----------



## Paelagius (5 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Boa tarde,

Sem de mais para acrescentar de valor ao seguimento, apenas posso dizer que consegue-se ver a bigorna desde o Porto.

Fui agora consultar o radar


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

Boas!

A tarde continua animada, com sucessivas células a passar ao lado, mas têm sido bem audíveis os trovões. 

Por agora estão mais algumas pequenas células em formação aqui perto, a que está mais a Sul está a aproximar-se e a crescer, veremos se é desta que passa aqui por cima.

Célula a Sul:





Desculpem o poste, mas não o posso cortar!


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2016 às 20:52)

Depois da trovoada.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

Mais perto.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Brutal o que está a leste daqui trovões audíveis!



Potente Célula a Norte de Campo Maior, que besta!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2016 às 21:05)

Bela "chaminé" que tem estado ali na fronteira durante todo o dia! Núcleos bem intensos. Entretanto pela Cidade, 29,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 21:29)

agora ao final da tarde consegui ver a célula na fronteira, foto às 20h50min:


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2016 às 21:56)




----------



## Paelagius (5 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

rubenpires disse:


> Aumento gradual do vento e intensificação da frequência de raios e trovões. Já anda nas redondezas.
> Pelo radar pode-se verificar o nascimento de novas células com actividade aqui pela zona.



Anda à vossa volta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 23:23)

Aqui também já se vê muita ''faiscada'' para SE, as células devem estar enormes, se eu não me engano a observar a refletividade, há ecos a ultrapassar os 12km.

Entretanto espero que o GFS não esteja a delirar é que ainda nesta saída das 18h aumentou o CAPE e baixou ainda mais o LI, espero que a montanha não para um rato com aqueles* 1982 de CAPE e -8.2 de LI*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2016 às 23:30)

Belo aspecto das células que circundam Castelo Branco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 23:41)

consigo ver flashes ao longe ! para NE


----------



## dahon (5 Jul 2016 às 23:48)

Acho que nunca tinha visto o máximo de reflectividade ocupar uma área tão grande.


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 23:52)

Formou um gancho a celula. nova atualização


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2016 às 23:58)

dahon disse:


> Acho que nunca tinha visto o máximo de reflectividade ocupar uma área tão grande.


Agora é que atingiu o eco máximo! É impressionante! É pena não haver mais relatos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:06)

Fotos do monstro que se formou hoje perto de Moimenta da Beira, vista a centenas de km's de distância:




_DSC2824 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2826 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2830 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Infelizmente mais uma vez muito afastadas, não permitindo ter grande qualidade nas fotos. Que amanhã ao menos estejam mais perto.


Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e está uma bela noite, muito mais quente do que ontem.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 00:29)

Parece que vai apanhar uma parte de Viseu.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 00:33)

A entrar em Nelas, última atualização do ipma


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

Lá vou encontrando vídeos...
Na Covilhã:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2016 às 00:49)




----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:53)

Continua a actividade, 54 descargas na última hora, à conta da célula:


----------



## Teles (6 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

Boa noite a todos deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas à pouco dessa célula que como podem calcular é a uma grande distancia:


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Viseu:
Isto de andar à caça cansa...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Touça (V.N. de Foz Côa)

Miguel Frederico Gomes


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 01:06)

Passou/está a passar por cima de Viseu e parece que se dirige para Castro Daire.
Por aqui vão caindo umas pingas, são bem audíveis os trovões e até se vão vendo alguns relâmpagos, bela noite.

edit: a intensidade dos trovões diminui um pouco.
Parece que se estão a formar novas células para os lados de Moimenta  e Tarouca.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

Seixas do Douro (V.N. de Foz Côa)

Marina Ribeiro


----------



## TekClub (6 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 06 Jul 2016 06:00 to Thu 07 Jul 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 05 Jul 2016 21:22
Forecaster: PUCIK

A level 1 was issued for Central Iberia mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for Central Italy mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for NE Italy, Slovenia, SE Austria mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for Ukraine and Belarus mainly for severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for Finland and NE Sweden mainly for excessive precipitation. 

SYNOPSIS

A low-amplitude, zonal flow pattern is forecast for much of W, Central and E Europe. A very pronounced short-wave trough will rapidly move E-wards, from N Germany towards the Baltic states and W Russia. A fast-moving cold front will be associated with the trough and widespread convective initiation is forecast along it. Towards northeast, a deep cyclonic vortex will start filling as it shifts towards NNW. Scattered to widespread DMC will occur in the WAA regime N and NW of the center of the low. Towards SW, a trough W of Iberia will move slowly eastwards with enhanced S-ly flow on its forward flank. 

DISCUSSION

... Iberia...

A difficult forecast over this region stems from a rather large uncertainties regarding the low-level moisture. Surface observations as of Tuesday 20 UTC over the mainland show quite variable dewpoints ranging from 10 to 18 deg C. It is very likely that with the day time heating, a deep and dry boundary layer with very steep lapse rates will develop, along with highly regionally variable CAPE values ranging from few hundreds perhaps up to 1500 J/kg. At the same time, moderate DLS is forecast, with values mostly between 10 to 15 m/s, but locally reaching 15 to 20 m/s, especially during the evening hours in the southern part of the area. Current thinking is that isolated to scattered storms will form initiated by local terrain induced lift and some of them may become well organised multi or even brief supercells. With very steep lapse rates and dry boundary layer, severe wind gusts and large hail seem to be the most prominent threats. In case that one of the storms becomes a well organised supercell, very large hail can not be ruled out. 

... Central Italy ...

Models agree on scattered to widespread initiation over the Appenines during the day. Coastal areas already show dewpoints around 20 deg C which in combination with EML forming over the Appenines will easily yield CAPE values between 1000 and 2000 J/kg where they overlap. Vertical wind shear will be on the order of 10 to 15 m/s, possibly enhanced locally by sea-breeze circulations and upslope winds. A few well organised storms may form over the region with threats of large hail and severe wind gusts.

... NE Italy, Slovenia, SE Austria ...

Cold front passing the Central Europe will have little to no effect on this region and low-level moisture will remain in place with dewpoints between 16 to 20 deg C. Despite meager lapse rates, few hundreds to around 1000 J/kg of MLCAPE is forecast in the region. As northwesterly flow increases aloft, DLS will exceed 20 m/s, while low-level flow should remain very weak. Basically all models agree on isolated convection forming over the Alps, later on moving SE-wards perhaps reaching low-lands. Better organised storms, likely including some supercells (their strength being limited by very weak low-level shear) that will be capable of large hail and/or severe wind gusts.

... Ukraine, Belarus ...

A fast moving cold front will likely result in a linearly organised convective system that will quickly move E-wards during the day. Even though CAPE should stay moderate at best and LLS will be relatively weak, clustering of storms may yield stronger cold pools that will produce severe wind gusts on the leading edge of the advancing convective system. However, threat seems to be a bit low-end owing to the number of limiting factors. 

... Finland towards N Sweden ...

In the WAA regime, scattered to widespread thunderstorms will form over parts of Scandinavia. Forecast soundings reveal skinny CAPE profiles with very high RH and a rather weak prevailing flow. This would point towards the threat of excessive precipitation especially if storms form repeatedly along the convergence zones. A marginally large hail event is not ruled out completely with the stronger updrafts.


----------



## romeupaz (6 Jul 2016 às 01:24)

Tirada a partir de Leiria (Sra do Monte) a uns bons 150km. A qualidade não é a melhor mas foi o que deu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 01:34)

Bom cá ficam as minhas primeiras fotos de trovoadas, porque até à data só tinha frames. Infelizmente não consegui fotografar nenhum relâmpago como deve ser, estas são as minhas melhores fotos depois de 40 disparos


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Nada de jeito mas aqui ficam











Fica aqui a minha melhor foto de sempre para degustarmos :-) tirada a 4 anos atrás


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

Luís Dias

Canon 1100D
30s, ISO100, F/5
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Castelo Branco, 04.07.2016


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Célula de Moimenta da Beira está a "explodir", 31 descargas em 15 minutos! 






Tem quatro torres de eco vermelho, em linha e movimento transversal para NNE-NE.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 02:08)

os acumulados da ultima hora:


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Vai passar ao lado, está quase a atingir o vale do Douro, mas deve dar bom espectáculo para aí se continuar com a cadência.



infelizmente não durou muito mais, parece que já terminou... ainda filmei com o telemóvel e saiu isto dos frames


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:38)

Trovoada intensa a sul de Castelo Branco, já atravessa o vale do Tejo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 02:39)

Boas,
Aqui ficam fotos da célula de hoje ao final da tarde:
20:18h




20:27h




20:33h




20:36h




20:39h








Agora os raios que consegui apanhar:
Desculpem a qualidade mas já estava escuro e foi com o telemóvel...












Já tinha saudades de ver uma trovoada assim  entretanto entre as 22h e as 23h houve outra vez festival elétrico.
E agora já vi outro relâmpago, célula bastante forte a norte do distrito.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 02:46)




----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 02:49)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental estará condicionado hoje e amanhã pela presença de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude (entre os 18 e os 20 ºC negativos aos 500 hPa, ou seja, sensivelmente aos 5500 metros de altitude) que cruza a Península Ibérica de oeste para leste; em superfície origina-se um centro de baixas pressões de origem térmica, associada às elevadas temperaturas das camadas inferiores da troposfera (temperaturas superiores aos 35 ºC junto ao solo). O elevado contraste de temperatura favorece a formação de correntes de ar ascendentes que, associadas a um forte e rápido arrefecimento), favorecem o aparecimento de nebulosidade convectiva, de grande desenvolvimento vertical.
Assim, para hoje e amanhã, o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental será moderadamente instável, particularmente nas regiões do interior, com o surgimento de nebulosidade de grande desenvolvimento vertical, propício à ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo, pontualmente muito fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, podendo registar-se rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:50)

Albicastrenses acordem!! Têm espectáculo à porta:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:52)

Continua a aumentar a actividade:






Trajectória sul-norte, eco mais intenso do lado Leste da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:55)

Mais ainda:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:00)

Espero que alguém esteja a tirar algumas fotos....


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:06)

Está em cima da zona sul da cidade:


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2016 às 03:20)

Uma chamada de atenção para Aveiro e Viana do Castelo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:38)

Aumentou um bocado:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:45)

Passa por cima de toda a cidade:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:54)

Nova activação com extenso eco roxo a Leste da cidade. Actividade eléctrica não diminui:






A estação WU deixou de transmitir.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:12)

Do cimo da Gardunha é que devia ser um espectáculo interessante. Já foram mais de 200 descargas em toda a área.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:19)

Espectacular eco rosa claro sobre Idanha-a-Nova, sem possibilidade de conhecermos observações ou condições...

Entretanto há novos focos de DEAs a oeste de Castelo Branco. Todo este conjunto vai chegar dentro em pouco à Gardunha e Cova da Beira.






E segundo eco roxo forma-se a sudoeste de Idanha. Comparando com o que atingiu Castelo Branco, estes ecos têm potencial para despejar mais de 20 mm em menos de uma hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 04:20)

Célula impressionante. Para não falar do que está em cima de Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:29)

Os mapas de estimativa do radar para a precipitação acumulada em 1 hora mostram uma área extensa superior a 20 mm, entre as 2h e as 4h:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:34)

O radar às 3:20 utc (há 12 minutos) mostra já as novas células a subir a Gardunha; célula a oeste de CB; célula potente sobre Idanha.

Correspondentemente, a zona de DEAs alonga-se segundo a direcção da cordilheira.






É frustrante ver como a Beira Baixa está despojada de estações.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:56)

As células de Idanha atingiram altitudes dos topos superiores a 14 Km !





A célula a oeste de CB está nesta altura com topos nos 12 Km.






As bigornas são extensas para nordeste, mas o movimento das células é para norte.

Novo recrudescimento das DEAs, em resposta a uma melhor organização das células:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:12)

Interessante a localização do pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões sobre o vale do Tejo, à 1h de hoje, o que explica o movimento das células à superfície de sul para norte


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:15)

Célula com eco roxo e topos a 15 Km de altitude, sobre Penamacor; outra sobre Sarzedas, a oeste de Castelo Branco:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:59)

*13,0 mm* na EMA de Castelo Branco, entre as 3h e as 4h.

Células fortes com grande desenvolvimento vertical continuam a progredir para norte-nordeste na Beira Baixa:





Sobre Penamacor passou uma das mais intensas. Aproxima-se agora de Sabugal.
Outras células sobre o Fundão e atravessando a serra do Açor.

As células com actividade eléctrica nesta altura são as de Sabugal e de Fundão:


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Esta célula, que passou por Coimbra por volta da 8h, ainda acumulou *2,6mm* na EMA de Bencanta.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 11:43)

Célula de Oliveira do Bairro vista de Coimbra


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 12:45)

Cá está o video que fiz ontem, peço desculpa pela qualidade mais foi com o telemóvel:


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:27)

Tirada a NE da Covilhã +/- sobre a Guarda


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 17:30)

Bela célula a Sul da Lousã:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 17:38)

Deve estar agreste na Sertã:


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:41)

Na Guarda promete...


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

O que vai por cima da Sertã


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Este era o aspeto da célula a SO de Vila Nova de Paiva, contudo neste momento com a extensão da bigorna da célula da Sertã, tornou-se impossível visualizar a evolução desta célula:


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 17:53)

Célula potente a SE de Coimbra, na zona da Sertã. Apesar de estar muito perto, daqui não se vê muito mais do que uma nuvens dispersadas pelo vento.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2016 às 18:01)

Mete respeito!


----------



## NBiscaia (6 Jul 2016 às 18:15)

Às 17.00 a célula que se encontrava perto da Guarda. Foto tirada de Sameiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 19:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Formou-se uma trovoada no Alto Minho. Vê-se bem daqui a célula.



Deve ser esta que vejo para Norte / NNE a mais de 100km de distância, fica uma foto da célula às 17:52h:




Radar:


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2016 às 19:29)

Uns cumulus a crescer aqui a leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 19:45)

Céu a ficar carregado por aqui, mas nada de especial ainda. As células estão todas na serra.






30,9ºC e 42%.

Edit: Algumas células a formar-se no mesmo sítio de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 19:58)

Dan disse:


> Uns cumulus a crescer aqui a leste.



Bastante actividade perto da fronteira:


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 20:15)

Mapa de CB's e MC's:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 20:43)

A célula que está a atravessar o Alentejo junto à fronteira já é visível daqui:
à 10 minutos atrás:




Tirada agora mesmo:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 20:59)




----------



## Marco_mb (6 Jul 2016 às 21:28)

Pedras de Granizo enormes em Proença-a-Nova esta tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:41)

Até agora, foi o melhor que consegui:








A qualidade é sempre ruim mas é o melhor que se pode arranjar...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 23:04)




----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 23:17)

A célula a Sul já morreu, pelo menos trovoada já não tem, mas deu uns flashes gigantescos mesmo, belos raios! A esperança mantém se para a que está a SE. 25,9ºC.

Um pequeno gif que fiz:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:25)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

O pouco que se consegue:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

A level 1 was issued for the Iberian Peninsula mainly for large hail, excessive precipitation, and severe wind gusts.

Iberian Peninsula, northern Morocco and Algeria

A cut-off low will form from a trough currently placed west of the Iberian Peninsula and is expected to move slowly east. At lower levels, an elevated mixed layer is present atop of quite rich boundary layer moisture. Diurnal heating will again result in moderate CAPE of 1000 to more than 2000 J/kg.

Storms are expected to initiate in the noon and afternoon hours over the mountains and the high terrain of central Spain. Remaining outflow boundaries from overnights storms can also support initiation. Later on, clusters of storms are expected to develop. Less storms are forecast in the south-east where capping is expected to be strongest, but some isolated storms are not ruled out over the mountains as well.

Storm organization is limited with large-scale deep-layer vertical wind shear around 10 m/s expect for the eastern parts than are affected by a jet streak ejecting into the west Mediterranean. Multicells may be capable of producing large hail given strong buoyancy in the hail growth layer. Excessive rain is possible as storms are rather slow moving. Severe gusts are not ruled out of cold-pool driven clusters form. A higher potential for large or very large hail is forecast for any storm that evolves over south-eastern Spain and northern Algeria as strong deep layer vertical wind shear is expected and supercells can form.

Storms will go on until the night hours and are expected to decay overnight.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

Foto da trovoada em Setúbal esta noite:
Acumulados 5,4mm


----------



## ota (7 Jul 2016 às 01:54)

O melhor que eu consegui apanhar com o telemóvel. Entretanto perdi um incrível


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 01:55)

Consegui umas 15 fotos.... seleccionei 3 para postar aqui 



image hoster



host image



image hoster


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2016 às 02:00)

Muitos raios intra nuvem a SE agora. Bem animado. Com TLM difícil melhor que isto:


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:02)

Enviado do meu SM-G360F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:03)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:03)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:04)

E por ultimo esta , foi pouco tempo mas tenho mais já coloco aqui no grupo!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2016 às 02:23)

Está uma noite bem tropical. Adoro!

O que consegui com o telemóvel:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 03:29)

Mais uns relâmpagos que apanhei, em GIF. Parece que acabou por hoje, amanhã há mais, as previsões são igualmente interessantes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 04:39)

Bastante interessante esta imagem de radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 10:45)

Perpectiva NE.

A celula que está entre Loures e Mafra
Ar muito abafado, estão 25,3ºC e vento morno de leste.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 11:06)

Estremoz: aguaceiros dispersos... Trovoada desde as 10h15.

Em altitude (500 hPa) temos um núcleo depressionário passando sobre o Baixo Alentejo/Algarve, levando ao predomínio da nebulosidade procedente de sueste no interior e de nordeste no litoral. A parte mais instável desse núcleo encontra-se no sector norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia!
Tudo rebenta aqui à volta. Pensava que a festa tinha acabado ontem. 
Para sudeste:


----------



## k1d_16 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:14)

Boas... O aspecto da trovoada que cai a SUL de Castelo Branco... Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje... 
Covilhã segue com 27.2oC, HR de 48% e vento fraco...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:21)

agora deixo alguns relâmpagos que consegui às 5h e tal, foi o melhor que deu com o telemovel:


----------



## qwerl (7 Jul 2016 às 11:52)

Para hoje às 20h/23h (GFS)


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 11:59)




----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

Noite e madrugada muito animadas:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:08)

O vale do Tejo deverá receber alguma instabilidade procedente da linha de instabilidade definida sobre o Alentejo... Será no entanto pouco difusa, uma vez que deverá estar já numa fase de dissipação quando chegar ao Ribatejo...



Tiagolco disse:


> Células brutais a sul e sudeste! Belas bigornas!



Alguma coisa a chegar à Grande Lisboa só vinda de leste ou nordeste...

07.07.2016_10h45


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:20)

12h15


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 12:28)

Por aqui nada mais que paisagens bonitas, a ver se as células aí a Sul se aguentam até aqui mas duvido. Há imenso tempo que não vejo uma boa trovoada mesmo em cima da cidade.

Entretanto:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:37)




----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

Célula que está a Sul, com trovoada...




Também se ouvem trovões do lado da serra.
Ambiente bastante fresco, bom para arejar a casa, *21,2ºC
4.3mm *acumulados no Assumar.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 14:03)

parece querer formar-se qualquer coisa aqui a S/SO da Régua... em Castro Daire já tem lá algo mas ainda sem atividade elétrica


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Boas,

Tarde de céu limpo por aqui e nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a crescer para Leste / ESE, zona da Serra da Freita / Montemuro:

Neste momento estão *21,9ºC* e *81%* de Humidade. Vento de WSW a *13km/h*

Radar:






EDIT: Vejo também 3 torres a evoluir para NNE / Nordeste, já com bigornas a estenderem-se para sul.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Chove bem...
Está assim para Sul:


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2016 às 15:03)

Está tudo a rebentar aqui ao lado como de costume... Parece que tenho aqui um escudo anti-trovoadas...

Célula sobre o Caramulo com bigorna extensa e já com descargas e com vista à direita para a Célula de Castro Daire:





Célula entre Castro Daire e Vila Nova de Paiva:





Ex-célula de Aguiar-da-beira agora unificada com a de Vila Nova de Paiva:





Célula de Santa Comba Dão agora bem desenvolvida:


----------



## keipha (7 Jul 2016 às 15:07)

Esta a norte de Viseu está com um aspecto medonho. A do Caramulo parece estar a dissipar


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2016 às 15:18)

Células da zona de Castro Daire / Vila Nova de Paiva ( 14:34h)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2016 às 15:29)

Por Viseu estava assim há uns minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 15:37)




----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 15:52)

assim vale a pena


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2016 às 15:58)

Está escuro do chão ao céu a Este.

Vista para Mangualde, pela câmara do meu computador(única que tenho comigo)


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 16:12)

Festival.
http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2016 às 16:16)

Como prometido, inspeccionei os resultados dos disparos de ontem durante a trovoada e fiquei realmente muito surpreendido pois nunca pensei ter conseguido apanhar algo tão bom... Passo a explicar porquê.

Coloquei a máquina no modo de disparo de 1 em 1 segundo, (não é um segundo de exposição mas sim uma foto tirada a cada segundo) e considerando que alguns raios têm a duração de milésimos de segundo, um dos disparos coincidiu com um belíssimo raio intra-nuvem, que aconteceu enquanto eu estava na cozinha. De 452 disparos (452 segundos) apenas consegui esta foto mas penso que vale por eles todos. Para a próxima uso a exposição em si com a lente aberta, ou então programo a máquina para tirar fotos de meio em meio segundo que também dá. Espero que gostem  quanto a dados, só me lembro de usar ISO 400. Não sei precisar a hora exacta da foto porque cada vez que coloco a bateria, é feito o reset à data e hora. 

Foto sem qualquer edição, output original.

Venham mais trovoadas porque esta máquina é realmente infalível no que toca a fotografar raios.


----------



## k1d_16 (7 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Serra Estrela (zona Seia +/-)














Boas! A zona de Viseu promete hoje... Vamos ver como corre lá mais para a tarde


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Essa célula de Penalva do Castelo/Mangualde produziu uns belos mammatus na sua extensa bigorna:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2016 às 16:45)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2016 às 17:01)

Por aqui os relâmpagos começaram ainda ontem de noite por volta das 10 e tal da noite.
Mas esta madrugada até fazia lembrar que estávamos no Inverno, iluminada por todo o lado por relâmpagos, bem como o roncar dos trovões.
Também começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos já depois das 5 da manhã e manteve-se assim ainda até ao meio da  manhã.
Mas nem esta instabilidade toda impediu que hoje fosse mais um dia quente, tal como tem estado nos últimos dias.

A estação de Tancos ainda acumulou 3.56mm

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552&MR=1


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 17:09)

agora sim a atividade elétrica a aumentar por aqui e aos poucos está a aproximar-se! 
já ouvi 4 trovões ainda que muito ao longe
parece que está a querer formar-se qualquer coisa mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:18)

Mértola.  Esta nuvem branca cresce a olhos vistos. 






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:19)

lá estão elas


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jul 2016 às 17:33)

Chive agora com força em Vila Real (Parada de Cunhos) mas a actividade esta claramente mais a leste como se pode ver nestas imagens que tirei como smrtphone (aplicação Blitzortung.org)


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:47)

Mina de São Domingos 

Ouve-se trovoada e veem-se raios bem definidos para Espanha. 

(a água da tapada está quentinha,  20° de temperatura do ar. Não fosse estar trovoada...  :-D )






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2016 às 17:59)

Cerca das 17:30h, para SW. Agora já mais desenvolvido.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 18:22)

continuam a ouvir-se trovões ao longe
escuridão total a este, muito abafado por aqui e sem chuva. ( a foto é o que se arranja, as minhas vistas para N/E estão limitadas por vários objetos)


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2016 às 18:27)

Do núcleo a norte (sobre a Sanábria).


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 18:38)

Está assim:


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 18:41)

Fotos de hoje:




_DSC2853 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2859 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2863 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2868 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2885 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2869 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2889 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

Boas noites!

Na terça-feira passada, comentava eu com o @SpiderVV que ontem, se Portugal não ganhasse, pelo menos que tivéssemos trovoada, e felizmente tivemos direito às duas coisas! 

Vou colocar aqui algumas das fotos que seleccionei entre as mais de 1200 que tirei para tentar que nenhum raio me escapasse, mas ainda assim falhei alguns, inclusivé o melhor deles todos, que mesmo por cima de mim parece ter ficado durante 2 segundos a piscar com uma luz branca bastante intensa, magnificamente lindo.

O magnífico aparato eléctrico que se verificou nos céus a Leste de Lisboa era proveniente de uma célula que se formou a Sul de Setúbal e que se foi deslocando para NNW, aproximando-se assim da AML.






































Daqui a pouco coloco mais 7


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

*Chuva e granizo inundam edifícios e afetam vinha*


Cerca de uma dezena de lojas, casas e até o edifício da Câmara Municipal e da igreja matriz de Sabrosa ficaram esta quinta-feira inundados depois da chuva intensa, acompanhada de granizo, que começou a cair às 17 horas.

"Nunca vi nada assim. Foi uma hora e meia de chuva e granizo sempre a cair. Não conseguimos fazer nada para evitar as inundações", afirmou Eduardo Matos, proprietário de uma papelaria na rua Direita, onde várias lojas ficaram inundadas.

A área agrícola da zona norte do concelho, constituída sobretudo por vinhas, também ficou afetada, mas ainda não foi feito um balanço dos estragos.

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Sabrosa, José Marques, afirmou que os serviços municipais e os bombeiros estão no terreno a retirar a água dos edifícios e a proceder à limpeza das ruas.

"Na vila de Sabrosa, houve inundações em vários edifícios, levantamento de pisos, queda de muros e agora ficou um rasto de lama. A área agrícola também foi bastante afetada, sobretudo na zona norte do concelho", acrescentou.

Segundo o autarca, "caiu uma carga de água muito anormal, juntamente com granizo, como não há memória no concelho". Os comerciantes afirmam que ainda é prematuro fazer uma avaliação dos estragos nas lojas que chegaram a ter "cerca de 60 centímetros de água" no seu interior.

Também no concelho vizinho de Alijó, mais propriamente em Cabeda, na freguesia de Vilar de Maçada, as propriedades agrícolas foram "fortemente afetadas". António Júlio Fernandes, da Junta de Freguesia, acredita que "há zonas onde as perdas devem rondar os 100%".

"Uma grande parte das vinhas está destruída. Nunca vi nada assim. Só ficaram os paus", lamentou. Tal como em Sabrosa, a chuva caiu intensamente durante "mais de uma hora", acompanhada de "muito vento e granizo".























http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...ificios-e-afeta-vinha-em-sabrosa-5272126.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 21:36)

2º lote de 7 fotos 




































Estou a colocá-las por ordem cronológica.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 22:07)

Boas,

aspecto de parte da célula ( vista aqui do Porto/Marquês ) ali para os lados de Sabrosa e que  provocou estragos  avultados esta tarde:

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...ificios-e-afeta-vinha-em-sabrosa-5272126.html







Neste momento bem mais fresco  por aqui com 17.3 ºc actuas , 93 % de HR. ( horas de abrir as janelas para refrescar ) 

Há uma faixa de nuvens baixas /nevoeiro a avançar de Oeste.


----------



## Teles (7 Jul 2016 às 22:14)

Boas deixo aqui umas fotos desta passada madrugada:


----------



## tomalino (7 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

A melhor fotografia que consegui esta madrugada:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 23:16)

Últimas 































A noite estava a ser tão produtiva que até deu para umas experiências 






Foram 3 horas seguidas com os olhos no céu e com a máquina sempre a disparar, uma noite praticamente em claras, mas que valeu bem a pena


----------



## qwerl (7 Jul 2016 às 23:24)

Previsão do GFS (run das 6h)





Realidade






Quer-me parecer que o GFS falhou redondamente neste evento, previu aguaceiros no litoral norte entre terça e quarta e nem um pingo caiu, e hoje este falhanço total outra vez, em contrapartida o ECM esteve mais próximo da realidade, ao prever o término da precipitação por quase todo o país a partir das 20h.

Quanto aos próximos dias, parece que não vamos ter mais atividade convectiva, tempo quente principalmente no interior Centro e Sul, onde as temperaturas poderão ultrapassar os 35º ou mesmo chegar aos 40º em alguns locais, litoral Norte mais fresco com temperaturas a rondar os 20/25º e o litoral Centro e Sul com temperaturas a rondar os 25/30º, com o regresso da nortada aos locais habituais, ou seja, situação típica do nosso verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2016 às 11:06)

*Técnicos avaliam hoje estragos nas vinhas do Douro após chuva e granizo*

*Lusa*08 Jul, 2016, 10:35 | Economia


*Os técnicos da Direção Regional de Agricultura do Norte fazem hoje a avaliação dos estragos provocados nas vinhas pela trovoada, com chuva forte e granizo, que afetou na quinta-feira Sabrosa e Alijó, na região do Douro.*



Cerca de uma hora de chuva torrencial, acompanhada de granizo, provocou estragos em vinhas inseridas na Região Demarcada do Douro e de produção de vinho do Porto. O mau tempo afetou com mais intensidade algumas aldeias dos concelhos de Sabrosa e de Alijó, no distrito de Vila Real.

Fonte da Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte (DRAPN) disse que os técnicos se deslocam esta manhã ao terreno para fazerem para uma avaliação dos estragos e produzirem um relatório que será enviado ao Ministério da Agricultura.

Em Souto Maior, Sabrosa, o viticultor Sérgio Gonçalves encontrou a sua vinha "completamente destruída" ao final da tarde de quinta-feira.

"Tenho meio hectare e este era o primeiro ano de produção que ia entregar na adega e perdeu-se tudo. Estava a trabalhar na barragem do Tua e lá não aconteceu nada disto", afirmou o pequeno produtor à agência Lusa.

Foi quase uma hora de chuva intensa, acompanhada de granizo, que "esfarraparam as folhas das videiras, quebraram as varas e deitaram os cachos das uvas ao chão".

"Agora é tratar as videiras para o ano darem alguma coisa. Cicatrizarem para o próximo ano. Tenho seguro. Mas é chato andarmos a trabalhar para chegarmos e vermos tudo destruído, lamentou.

Mais ao lado, em Cabeda, já no concelho de Alijó, António Júlio Fernandes, elemento da junta de Freguesia de Vilar de Maçada, salientou que o granizo "destruiu 100% de algumas vinhas".

Uma situação que disse ser "muito preocupante" porque a produção de vinho é a principal fonte de rendimento para muitas famílias desta aldeia.

Numa primeira avaliação, António Júlio Fernandes contabilizou cerca de "400 hectares de vinha afetada" nesta zona mas, para além disso, salientou que a chuva intensa afetou ainda caminhos e muros.

A Estação de Avisos do Douro, integrada na DRAPÊ, lançou na quarta-feira uma circular em que, para minimizar os prejuízos provocados pela queda de granizo, aconselha os produtores à "imediata realização de um tratamento anti-míldio e anti-oídio, adicionando à calda um adubo foliar com elevada percentagem de cálcio".

"O tratamento será tanto mais eficaz quanto mais rapidamente for efetuado", refere o aviso.

Ainda no distrito de Vila Real, o granizo afetou castanheiros e hortas (batatas e hortaliças) em Curros e Cabanas, no concelho de Valpaços.

"Foi terrível, só ficaram mesmo os paus dos castanheiros. Afetou tudo em geral. Foi castanheiros, foi hortas, a zona onde caiu a pedra destruiu tudo, cortou tudo", afirmou à Lusa António Costa, presidente da Junta de Carrazedo de Montenegro.

O autarca referiu que o mau tempo "atingiu uma área de cerca de 12 quilómetros" destas aldeias.

"Não sei como as pessoas dali vão sobreviver sem a colheita da castanha. É que estão mesmo dependentes só da castanha", lamentou.

Em Vila Grande, concelho de Boticas, 15 minutos foram suficientes para estragar alguns hectares de fenos já secos.
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economia...-vinhas-do-douro-apos-chuva-e-granizo_n932279


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,

Manhã fresca , mínima de *15ºC* acompanhado de nevoeiro bastante denso. Chegou a acumular *0,3mm* . Ao final da manhã o nevoeiro ficou apenas junto da costa, acabando depois por desaparecer.

Neste momento céu limpo, estão *22,1ºC* com *64%* de HR, vento moderado de NNW.

Foto que tirei ontem para ESE, célula que se desenvolveu na zona de Castro Daire, onde é possível ver um overshooting top :


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2016 às 16:08)

Tópico para resumo do evento de instabilidade que se fez sentir entre os dias 3 e 7 de Julho de 2016.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2016 às 00:42)

Só para matar saudades 
Foto tirada na madrugada de dia 7, na Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra:




Autor: Diogo Branco


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jul 2016 às 00:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só para matar saudades
> Foto tirada na madrugada de dia 7, na Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra:
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal. Em cima as do Duarte também estão qualquer coisa.


----------

